# Aggressive fin rot -- any success stories?



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

Hello, again,


Firstly, thank you all for your time and assistance. Unfortunately, I’m posting here again because Leo’s fins are looking worse and I fear this is aggressive fin rot (I last posted on 4/5/21). I’ve spent hours reading over previous posts and I’m confused on how to proceed. I’ve completed a round of Kanaplex (This improved his behavior, he had more energy and swam more, but his fins show no sign of re-growth, yet. 4 days later). I’m also confused about temp; I’ve read conflicting info like, decreasing the temp to 78-79F is good because it’s less ideal for bacteria. But, another reply I came across said to up the temp to 82-83F to encourage fin growth. Please help!


Housing:

How many gallons is your tank? 5 gallons

Does it have a filter? Yes, hang-on filter.

Does it have a heater? Yes

What temperature is your tank? Currently 79*F

Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? An air stone that is not running 24/7.

Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No, except for a few opportunistic snails and one assassin snail.

May I add, I have a piece of wood, some betta hammocks, a Betta Log, some real plants, a betta “bed” (fake lotus flower) and 2 big IAL. Should I remove the wood? Other accessories? Could they be harbouring fin rot bacteria?




















Food:

What food brand do you use? New Life Spectrum









Do you feed flakes or pellets? _small_ pellets

Freeze-dried? No, quit freeze-dried months ago

How often do you feed your Betta? 2-3x per day How much? 3-8 small pellets

Lately, I’ve been feeding Leo frozen blood worms about every other day, in addition to some small pellets, to increase his protein, and hopefully beef up his immune system.


Maintenance:

Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Once a week

*However, since this has been ongoing, I’ve been changing water 2x per week, doing ⅓ one day and ½ WC two to three days later.

What percentage of water did you change? One-third mostly, sometimes one-half

What is the source of your water? ⅔ tap and ⅓ RO water

Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vacuum

What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Seachem Prime to condition water and sometimes API Stresscoat (And, now Seachem Stability after a round of Kanaplex)


Water Parameters:

What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water before the regular water change; not after one.


Ammonia: Seachem ammonia alert shows <0.02ppm

Nitrite: 0

Nitrate: Looks to be 0

pH: About 7.3

Hardness (GH): Looks to be between 60 ppm

Alkalinity (KH): Looks to be between 80 ppm


Symptoms and Treatment:

When did you first notice the symptoms? (From 4/5/21) It’s been very gradual. Leo began noticeably biting his fins one month ago and his fins look worse and more tattered. Also, he doesn’t dive anymore. He bobs at the top of the water. He isn’t lop-sided, or side-swimming, he stays upright. But, if he tries to swim down, he immediately floats up to the surface. I have removed a bridge decoration, a mystery snail, kept the water pristine with 2 water changes per week now and blocked off sight to an adjoining aquarium that may have caused stress. 

(From 4/24/21) After a 7-day treatment of Kanaplex, I noticed Leo swimming lots more and sometimes diving down a few inches in the water. He seemed more alert. I began the treatment on 4/14/21 and ended it 4/20/21 by adding the carbon back to his filter and performing a 75%WC. I’ve been waiting for new fin growth and I’m not seeing it, which has me really concerned.

How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Fins are tattered-looking, split and now holes. Worse than ever.










How has your Betta’s behavior changed? (4/5/21)Leo doesn’t dive to the bottom anymore and he doesn’t swim around as much. (Now) He remains at the top of his tank, mostly.

Is your Betta still eating? Yes, he has always kept his appetite.

Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? I added API Stress Coat when performing water changes and have 2 big IAL in tank permanently. I change water 2x per week now and, as stated above, have performed one round of Kanaplex. 

Does your Betta have any history of being ill? (Old) Not really but upon learning that he’s a rosetail, we’ve had to make numerous changes and accommodations for him, which we do gladly.(Now) I guess I would say “yes” at this point. 

How long have you owned your Betta? About 9 months

Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No, but he was a Petco purchase.


***I’m not at my wit’s end yet, but let’s just say I’m in the final stretch. 

Things I have NOT done:


I have NOT performed API salt treatments. Should I? I bought the stuff but then read conflicting recommendations on the forum, so any advice is appreciated.


I have not switched Leo to a hospital tank. I have not done this because I can’t find a reliable heater, in my research, that would fit. (Yes, I’m also hung up on a new, smaller housing outfit. The heater I have for his 5 gal is reliable but not fully submersible. A smaller tank woudln’t give me clearance for the heater’s water line. Plus, I need a lid due to cats. Any recommendations on that would be great!). That said, that is why I kept Leo in his tank to administer Kanaplex. I did remove the carbon filter cartridge. Should I have removed his wood and other accessories?

**Could I float Leo in a smaller container, in his 5 gallon, and treat him within the smaller container?


I have not made IAL tea...should I do that?


Lastly, my question is this: has anyone successfully treated aggressive fin rot? What worked??

I am prepared to buy a new tank, and even a new heater (if it meets the criteria of submersible, temp adjustable and reliable), and I have a new sponge filter ready to go.


PS Thank you sooooo much to everyone who has read my posts and offered help, suggestions and advice. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Oh no, I’m so sorry I know you have worked so hard for Leo. 
if memory serves me correctly you bought the topfin 3 gal tank that I have. You could use one of the small preset heaters from petsmart if it’s all you can do. I have small 50w adjustable heaters in mine. 
since you have done the kanaplex have his fins receded more? Sometimes it takes a little while to notice the regrowth, especially if they bite. If you can get a different heater I would definitely move him to the 3 gallon and add some IAL. The stronger the tea the better. If it were my fish I would hold off on the salt for now and see if he improves any. If he is losing more fins in a few days than you may need to do another round of meds. 
Take pictures every day so you can track the fin loss.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey there. This does seem to be an aggressive form of fin rot. Sometimes Kanaplex can take 2-3 treatments to be affective. Personally if this is my fish, here is what I would recommend. 
1) Treat for 1 week with 50% daily water changes and Indian Almond Leaves (boil the leaves, let sit overnight, put water in the next day.) See if there is any improvement with that.
2) If no results show up, I would do another round of Kanaplex with daily Methelyne Blue dips for 1 hour (I use Seachem Paraguard.) I have found this to be the best way to treat aggressive fin rot.

And yes, please take pictures every day.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hey there. This does seem to be an aggressive form of fin rot. Sometimes Kanaplex can take 2-3 treatments to be affective. Personally if this is my fish, here is what I would recommend.
> 1) Treat for 1 week with 50% daily water changes and Indian Almond Leaves (boil the leaves, let sit overnight, put water in the next day.) See if there is any improvement with that.
> 2) If no results show up, I would do another round of Kanaplex with daily Methelyne Blue dips for 1 hour (I use Seachem Paraguard.) I have found this to be the best way to treat aggressive fin rot.
> 
> And yes, please take pictures every day.


Agreed! I forgot to add the bit about water changes.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> Oh no, I’m so sorry I know you have worked so hard for Leo.
> if memory serves me correctly you bought the topfin 3 gal tank that I have. You could use one of the small preset heaters from petsmart if it’s all you can do. I have small 50w adjustable heaters in mine.
> since you have done the kanaplex have his fins receded more? Sometimes it takes a little while to notice the regrowth, especially if they bite. If you can get a different heater I would definitely move him to the 3 gallon and add some IAL. The stronger the tea the better. If it were my fish I would hold off on the salt for now and see if he improves any. If he is losing more fins in a few days than you may need to do another round of meds.
> Take pictures every day so you can track the fin loss.


It's hard for me to tell if Leo's fins have receded in the past 4 days since ending the Kanaplex treatment. I can certainly tell that they've receded in the past 3 weeks. I will def take pics everyday for comparison, though. Great idea, thank you!

(I returned the 3 gallon kit. The lid didn't work well for me and I read that the filter was abysmal, at best. I think you had mentioned that too.) Later today, I'm picking up a 2.5 gallon and 2 different heaters to try (one may be too long). I'll diy some type of lid.

Hoping by tomorrow I can give him his first IAL tea.

Again, thank you so, so much!!!!!!!


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hey there. This does seem to be an aggressive form of fin rot. Sometimes Kanaplex can take 2-3 treatments to be affective. Personally if this is my fish, here is what I would recommend.
> 1) Treat for 1 week with 50% daily water changes and Indian Almond Leaves (boil the leaves, let sit overnight, put water in the next day.) See if there is any improvement with that.
> 2) If no results show up, I would do another round of Kanaplex with daily Methelyne Blue dips for 1 hour (I use Seachem Paraguard.) I have found this to be the best way to treat aggressive fin rot.
> 
> And yes, please take pictures every day.


Thank you so much! When people say, "If it were my fish....", it really helps me follow a plan of action. Plus, the way you listed steps helps me immensely. 

I'll be picking up a new, smaller tank and heater today and hope to have this all set up for IAL tea tomorrow. 

Your help and suggestions are very much appreciated--thank you again! 

PS I'll post updates on this thread.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

Quick update:

Hello,

So, I got Leo set up in a 2.5 gallon with IAL tea. My first heater didn't seem to work so I had to cram my old semi-submersible in. Crossing my fingers that Leo does well in this new, smaller tank and new fin growth shows soon.



















\


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

You have some really good advice here, good luck! 

I definitely think that adding the frozen bloodworms into his diet is a great idea, a good nutritional diet will help him immensely. He looks a little thin to me but I imagine his appetite is not the best, whatever you can get into him is great. I would also recommend Soaking his food in garlic juice. Garlic is antibacterial, antifungal, antiviral, and antiparasitic. It can also help increase appetite.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

Nova betta said:


> You have some really good advice here, good luck!
> 
> I definitely think that adding the frozen bloodworms into his diet is a great idea, a good nutritional diet will help him immensely. He looks a little thin to me but I imagine his appetite is not the best, whatever you can get into him is great. I would also recommend Soaking his food in garlic juice. Garlic is antibacterial, antifungal, antiviral, and antiparasitic. It can also help increase appetite.


Thank you! I do wonder if I had been underfeeding him. Thankfully, he's always had a robust appetite but should he lose it, I'll definitely look into garlic.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

Eeek! 

Okay, so as I've been taking daily pictures, I think this fin rot is getting worse. 

Dutifully, I have been changing 50% water daily, temps fluctuate between 79-81*F and I've added IAL tea with each water change. Leo is still eating well, and seems alert and active but his fins!!! They're going fast, I think.

Please see pics below for comparison.PLUS, see the stringy stuff hanging from his fins that I circled in yellow?? Is that good or bad? I'm guessing bad. At this point, should I continue with IAL tea and 50%WC daily to complete these 7 days with IAL tea? OR, does this seem dire enough to dose Kanaplex STAT?

*Monday 4-26-21:*








*___*
*Tuesday 4-27-21:


















__

Today 4-28-21:


































*


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I would do another round of kanaplex, it looks like the stuff hanging off is dead tissue. I think the bacteria infection that is causing the fin rot is very stubborn so you will definitely need to treat with meds.
What are you feeding him right now? I would feed him until you see his belly get full, not bloated but full. A good diet with help him recover.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I forgot to mention but when you’re using kanaplex make sure your not using any chemical filteration, for example take out the carbon in your filter. Any carbon will remove the meds.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

Nova betta said:


> I would do another round of kanaplex, it looks like the stuff hanging off is dead tissue. I think the bacteria infection that is causing the fin rot is very stubborn so you will definitely need to treat with meds.
> What are you feeding him right now? I would feed him until you see his belly get full, not bloated but full. A good diet with help him recover.


I am feeding him NLS small pellets and frozen blood worms. This has been his diet for the past 2 weeks or so. Before that, I was feeding him frozen blood worms only once or twice a week. However, I was still feeding him NLS small pellets, frozen daphnia and the occasional frozen mysis shrimp.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

Nova betta said:


> I forgot to mention but when you’re using kanaplex make sure your not using any chemical filteration, for example take out the carbon in your filter. Any carbon will remove the meds.


I did remove the carbon filter when I used the Kanaplex. But a mistake that I may have made was that I left in my HOB filter a special filter sponge that claims to remove ammonia. After the first dose, and before administering the second dose of Kanaplex, I removed that so that my HOB filter was totally empty.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

Nova betta said:


> I would do another round of kanaplex, it looks like the stuff hanging off is dead tissue. I think the bacteria infection that is causing the fin rot is very stubborn so you will definitely need to treat with meds.
> What are you feeding him right now? I would feed him until you see his belly get full, not bloated but full. A good diet with help him recover.


THank you for your input and time!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

He does look pretty thin, you could probably add a third feeding and see how that goes.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Feed Bloodworms or other frozen at least once per day. Two meals of pellets and two of frozen is a good start.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> He does look pretty thin, you could probably add a third feeding and see how that goes.


Will do! As always, thank you so much, BettaloverSara!


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Feed Bloodworms or other frozen at least once per day. Two meals of pellets and two of frozen is a good start.


Sounds like a plan. Thank you so much, RussellTheShihTzu!!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Feed Bloodworms or other frozen at least once per day. Two meals of pellets and two of frozen is a good start.


Agreed!
I'm so impresse by the efforts you have made for this little guy. I'm so sorry it has been such a struggle.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> Agreed!
> I'm so impresse by the efforts you have made for this little guy. I'm so sorry it has been such a struggle.


Aww, thanks. 🤪😊 Not sure what I'd do without you all!


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

Update:

Leo has gone through his second treatment of Kanaplex. I'm not seeing new fin growth and his fins look a bit worse. However, his last (3rd dose) was Wednesday. It's now Saturday so maybe it's too soon to tell. I added activated carbon back to his tank yesterday and finally did a 50% WC, as I did not WC during the Kanaplex treatment. I did not perform the Paraguard dips as I was not able to get it in time and perform dips everyday. If anyone is still reading this, is it worth getting Seachem Paraguard at this point?
I did notice with Leo's fin rot that, at times, there were holes in his fins. Is this indicative of a different infection or a bacterial versus fungal issue? Kanaplex should address both fungal and bacterial, right? 

I don't want to give up hope but I don't want Leo to suffer body rot. I may have to euthanize if I don't see any progress. 

Any tips from here would be greatly appreciated. Below pic is from yesterday.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

At this point I think I would give him a break from the meds. I'm very concerned about how thin he is, does he still eat?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Windsummoner said:


> Hello, again,
> 
> 
> Firstly, thank you all for your time and assistance. Unfortunately, I’m posting here again because Leo’s fins are looking worse and I fear this is aggressive fin rot (I last posted on 4/5/21). I’ve spent hours reading over previous posts and I’m confused on how to proceed. I’ve completed a round of Kanaplex (This improved his behavior, he had more energy and swam more, but his fins show no sign of re-growth, yet. 4 days later). I’m also confused about temp; I’ve read conflicting info like, decreasing the temp to 78-79F is good because it’s less ideal for bacteria. But, another reply I came across said to up the temp to 82-83F to encourage fin growth. Please help!
> ...


Hello, I had a betta with aggressive fin rot. He had it 3 times before he died. The first 2 times, I treated his fin rot successfully with aquarium salt. 😊 The third time, I did not catch his fin rot in time. 😔 Every time he had fin rot, he did not have time to regrow his fins.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> At this point I think I would give him a break from the meds. I'm very concerned about how thin he is, does he still eat?


He does still eat. I've been feeding him 3-4 times a day, feeding frozen blood worms one of those times. I feed him between 3-6 blood worms, I guess (sometimes the worm piece isn't as long as the others). 

Here's a top shot of him just now:


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Hello, I had a betta with aggressive fin rot. He had it 3 times before he died. The first 2 times, I treated his fin rot successfully with aquarium salt. 😊 The third time, I did not catch his fin rot in time. 😔 Every time he had fin rot, he did not have time to regrow his fins.


I'm sorry about the loss of your betta. 
You mention that your betta didn't have time to regrow his fins. How did you know the first 2 Aq salt treatments were successful? Did you see the rot cease? 
Thank you for your experience with rot.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I would just keep up with the frequent water changes and see how he recovers from the meds. Sometimes it takes a while to see progress and I know it’s hard to be patient. I feel like instead of looking for regrowth let’s just monitor if he has any more fin loss.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Windsummoner said:


> I'm sorry about the loss of your betta.
> You mention that your betta didn't have time to regrow his fins. How did you know the first 2 Aq salt treatments were successful? Did you see the rot cease?
> Thank you for your experience with rot.


The fin rot stopped. His rotted fins fell of. I waited until there were no more signs of fin rot, then I put him back in his tank. 😊


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> I would just keep up with the frequent water changes and see how he recovers from the meds. Sometimes it takes a while to see progress and I know it’s hard to be patient. I feel like instead of looking for regrowth let’s just monitor if he has any more fin loss.


Thank you so much, BettaloverSara. You are a tremendous help!


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> The fin rot stopped. His rotted fins fell of. I waited until there were no more signs of fin rot, then I put him back in his tank. 😊


Gotcha. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wanted to clarify that, unlike 99% cases of fin rot, this was _not_ due to poor maintenance or dirty habitat. Didn't want anyone to get the wrong impression about your most excellent care. 

Can you post some of his newest photos? Maybe it's me, but I think he looks better. Going mostly by how his fins look spread out on the IAL.

I would up his feeding and, if possible, feed him frozen two meals and pellets two; or three frozen and one of pellets.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Wanted to clarify that, unlike 99% cases of fin rot, this was _not_ due to poor maintenance or dirty habitat. Didn't want anyone to get the wrong impression about your most excellent care.
> 
> Can you post some of his newest photos? Maybe it's me, but I think he looks better. Going mostly by how his fins look spread out on the IAL.
> 
> I would up his feeding and, if possible, feed him frozen two meals and pellets two; or three frozen and one of pellets.


Agree 100%, you have taken amazing care of him.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I was unable to treat one of my males, and he eventually got sick and died he only lived a year

but my other fish with severe fin rot I was able to grow his fins back and he’s 4 years old now

it depends on the fish and their immune system ect.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Betta craze said:


> I was unable to treat one of my males, and he eventually got sick and died he only lived a year
> 
> but my other fish with severe fin rot I was able to grow his fins back and he’s 4 years old now
> 
> it depends on the fish and their immune system ect.


You are spot-on in reminding us that some Betta don't bounce back because they are immune compromised. This includes genetically; which seems to be the case with Leo. Windsummoner has done everything instructed as instructed and poor Leo just can't seem to find the path to recovery.

In _most_ cases all it takes to treat fin rot is immaculate habitat conditions: 2-3 50% water changes and vacuum per week. So, despite your excellent care, your first boy was most likely didn't recover because he was immune-compromised. The second wasn't so only needed clean water.

Luckily, what we find on this Forum is very few of those diagnosed with fin rot (including by other social networks) have it. Rather, they have damage or are fin biting. The down side is owners often use antibiotics when they are not needed. 

I wrote this because I believe it is essential to know exactly what a dirty habitat can mean to our fish and their overall health Symptoms and Diseases Triggered by Poor Habitat Maintenance


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Wanted to clarify that, unlike 99% cases of fin rot, this was _not_ due to poor maintenance or dirty habitat. Didn't want anyone to get the wrong impression about your most excellent care.
> 
> Can you post some of his newest photos? Maybe it's me, but I think he looks better. Going mostly by how his fins look spread out on the IAL.
> 
> I would up his feeding and, if possible, feed him frozen two meals and pellets two; or three frozen and one of pellets.


Sorry for the delayed response. I will post pictures later today once I get them uploaded to my computer. 

Thank you for the support and kind words!


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> Agree 100%, you have taken amazing care of him.


Thank you!!


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

Betta craze said:


> I was unable to treat one of my males, and he eventually got sick and died he only lived a year
> 
> but my other fish with severe fin rot I was able to grow his fins back and he’s 4 years old now
> 
> it depends on the fish and their immune system ect.


I'm sorry to hear about your betta that passed away. Conversely, that's great news about your 4-year-old and gives me hope in this challenging situation. Thank you!


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Wanted to clarify that, unlike 99% cases of fin rot, this was _not_ due to poor maintenance or dirty habitat. Didn't want anyone to get the wrong impression about your most excellent care.
> 
> Can you post some of his newest photos? Maybe it's me, but I think he looks better. Going mostly by how his fins look spread out on the IAL.
> 
> I would up his feeding and, if possible, feed him frozen two meals and pellets two; or three frozen and one of pellets.


Below is from 5/7:









Below is from 5/8/21:









Below is from 5/9/21:










Below 3 are from this morning:



























And here's some video from 5/8/21 of him floating around *and eating:






Thank you, Russell, for taking the time to look.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

Good news!!!

Leo did something that I haven't seen him do in months, well maybe 2 things. Firstly, I saw him swimming at the bottom of the tank (in a good way!). He was looking intently at something and I assumed he was hunting baby snails or detritus worms, etc. I was so happy to see this new behavior! He hasn't swam to other levels of his tank in ages, just always hanging close to the top.

A bit later, when I saw him do this again, I noticed he was flaring. He must be feeling better to be flaring as he was. THEN I noticed he was flaring at his own reflection in the bottom of the tank, haha. (I didn't put any substrate in so that I could monitor his poop schedule.) Little did I know that the bottom glass was reflective. This new behavior has made me so happy and hopeful. Crossing fingers that he's finally on the road to recovery.









PS This pic was taken two days ago. Yesterday, I covered the bottom with sand so he doesn't stress himself out, flaring at his reflection.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

That’s great that he’s getting his personality back! Now hopefully those difficult fins grow back I’m sure he’s beautiful with long fins, but if not he’s still cute! 😀


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

Betta craze said:


> That’s great that he’s getting his personality back! Now hopefully those difficult fins grow back I’m sure he’s beautiful with long fins, but if not he’s still cute! 😀


Thank you!!!


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

I want to thank everyone on this thread that took time to comment and help. Leo is back!!!!!

You have no idea how relived and heart-warmed I feel that this little betta bounced back from very stubborn fin rot. After moving him to a 2.5 gal tank (his smallest housing yet), 2 rounds of Kanaplex, increasing feedings of frozen blood worms and NLS mini pellets 3-4x/ day, IAL tea and 50% WC every 2-3 days, my son and I have our spunky Leo back. Thank you, again, everyone. I feel like Leo got a new lease on life.

Here are some pics from today, over a month post-Kanaplex (look at that new growth!)

























































I hope to add better quality pics in a couple weeks that show even more new growth.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

You have done an incredible job!! I’m so happy to hear that! How lucky Leo is to have you and your son as his owners.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> You have done an incredible job!! I’m so happy to hear that! How lucky Leo is to have you and your son as his owners.


Aww, thank you BettaloverSara. Your encouragement and support through this ordeal has definitely contributed to Leo's success. We both thank you, haha.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

So funny story. I bought the tiniest baby betta about 6 months ago...he was in a tank full of guppies and was labeled as such. 🙄
Anyway, he’s all grown up and I’m pretty sure he’s a RT also and get this....his name is Leo 😂
Leo is my sons favourite name...we’ve had a few.


----------



## Windsummoner (Nov 11, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> So funny story. I bought the tiniest baby betta about 6 months ago...he was in a tank full of guppies and was labeled as such. 🙄
> Anyway, he’s all grown up and I’m pretty sure he’s a RT also and get this....his name is Leo 😂
> Leo is my sons favourite name...we’ve had a few.


Bwahah! So your betta was labeled as a guppy? Wow, I've not yet heard of that happening. That _is _funny 😂 We had a guppy fry join our family by way of some amber tetras. Such a funny character.
Have you posted pics of your Leo yet? I bet he's a cutie.
This is our first Leo, as I'm sure you probably gathered. It's a great name but I could be biased. 😄😉


----------

